# TCS Full Time Retainer (Contractual) Issue with Ref Letter



## ankitataus (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi Team,

I had started carrier with TCS Retainer (Full Time) but contractual job at Gandhinagar in Gujarat in 2007.

Now Designation is = "Retainer"
Status : Contractual (6month or 1 year)

From July 2007 to May 2010, Total 5 Contracts between me and TCS having 10-15 day of gap between each contract to avoid any legal action from my end claiming permanent employment.

I have all that contract letters and corresponding experience letter on TCS letter pad with sign from Talent Acquisition Head -India TCS.

Now my question is how to obtain employee reference letters for this kinds of employment? In one or multiple for each period?

I hope, I have clear my problem. If not please ask question, I will provide as much details as possible.


----------



## ankitataus (Dec 19, 2016)

alka94 said:


> Share Your details as soon as possible.


what details? And for what dear Expat?


----------



## ankitataus (Dec 19, 2016)

ankitataus said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> I had started carrier with TCS Retainer (Full Time) but contractual job at Gandhinagar in Gujarat in 2007.
> 
> ...


Anyone please reply??

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------

